# SNOW GOOSE VID! 2014



## KKAR (Sep 23, 2014)

Here's our season from last spring. Make sure to turn the HD on! Hope you enjoy!


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Nicely put together. Some real nice pics.


----------



## KKAR (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

